# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  क्या डायट चार्ट की मदद से वजन कर सकते हैं

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं कि वजन घटाने के लिए जरूरी है कि कम खाने की जगह यह जान लिया जाए की क्या खाना चाहिए और क्या नहीं खाना चाहिए। अक्सर हमें लगता है कि खाना कम खाने और जिम जाने से वजन घटने लगने लगा जो कि गलत है।

----------


## Krishna

वजन घटाने के लिए आपकी आहार योजना में पोषक तत्वों को शामिल करना चाहिए। एक साथ ज्यादा खाने की जगह थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में कुछ हेल्दी खाते रहना चाहिए। जानिए वजन घटाने के लिए कैसी हो आपकी आहर योजना-

----------


## Krishna

*खाना नहीं छोड़ें*अगर आप वजन घटाना चाहते हैं तो खाना नहीं छोड़ें। दिन भर में तीन बार भोजन जरूर करें। ब्रेकफास्ट, लंच व डिनर में से किसी एक को छोड़ने का नतीजा यह होगा कि आप अगली बार ज्यादा खाएंगे जो कि सही नहीं है।*नाशता जरूरी है*वजन घटाने के लिए अक्सर लोग नाशता नहीं करते हैं जो कि गलत है। दिन भर के क्रिया कलापों के लिए आपको शरीर को ऊर्जा की जरूरत होती है जो कि बिना नाशते के संभव नहीं है। नाश्ते में हमेशा एक ही चीज नहीं खानी चाहिए बल्कि इसे बदलते रहना चाहिए। कभी दूध के साथ दलिया ले सकते हैं तो कभी वेज सैंडविच तो कभी पोहा या उपमा ले सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*कैसा हो लंच*दोपहर के भोजन में हरी सब्जी, रोटी, ताजा दही या छाछ, छिलके वाली दाल के साथ चावल ले सकते हैं। खाने के साथ हरी चटनी भोजन में मल्टीविटामिन्स की कमी को पूरा करती है।*जल्द करें डिनर*रात का खाना सुपाच्य व हल्का होना चाहिए। डिनर रात को सोने से दो या ढाई घंटे पहले कर लेना चाहिए। इससे खाने को पचने का पर्याप्त समय मिलता है। रात में दाल , राजमा , चावल के सेवन से बचें क्योंकि ये आसानी से पचती नहीं हैं।

----------


## Krishna

..................................

----------


## Krishna

*स्नैक्स*खाने के बीच में भूख लगने पर कुछ हेल्दी स्नैक्स लें जैसे चिवड़ा , पोहा , ढोकला , सलाद , स्प्राउट्स, फल या सलाद खा सकते हैं।*मौसमी फल और सब्जियों का सेवन*हर मौसम के फल व सब्जियां अलग होती हैं। इसलिए अपनी आहार योजना में मौसमी फल और सब्जियों का प्रयोग करें। जूस की जगह साबुत फल खाना ज्यादा अच्छा होता है। हर सब्जियों में अलग- अलग पोषक तत्व मिलते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*बिना फैट वाले डेयरी उत्पाद अपनाएं*वजन घटाने के लिए फैट बढ़ाने वाली चीजों से बचें। टोन्ड दूध में फैट नहीं होता आप चाहें तो नियमित रुप से इसे पी सकते हैं। टोन्ड दूध मलाई हटाने के बाद आप दही जमाने के लिए भी इसका प्रयोग कर सकते हैं।*पानी की कमी से बचें*दिन भर में 3- 4 लीटर पानी व तरल पदार्थ लें। पानी न सिर्फ फैट कम करता है , बल्कि शरीर से जहरीले तत्वों को भी निकालता है। यह भूख कम करता है और कब्ज रोकता है। पीनी के अलावा नारियल पानी , फलों का  जूस , सूप , नींबू पानी या छाछ का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैं।

----------

